# MTB-Tour 008/2004 Die Ringwall-Tour im Vorbergischen (Preselect)



## juchhu (27. April 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ja, große und interessante Touren werfen ihre Schatten vorraus.

Juchhu alias Martin lädt zu einer neuen MTB-Tour ein, die diesmal an interessanten archäologischen Ringwällen vorbeiführt. Keine Sorge, Rast ist erlaubt, Vorträge sind nicht vorgesehen. No games, just biken !-)))

Da es abhängig von der Anzahl der anzufahrenden Ringwälle drei Tourmöglichkeiten gibt, möchte ich eine Umfrage starten (deswegen heißt es im Titel auch 'preselect'!-))).

Tourstart abhängig von der Wetterlage in ca. 4 - 6 Wochen.

So nun stimmt mal schön ab und/oder kommentiert!

VG Martin

PS: Die 9 Ringwall-Tour führt im Westen an Altenberg, im Norden an Dhünn (NO der Dhünntalsperre), im Osten an Overath und im Süden an der Wahner Heide vorbei. Geile Up- und Downhills, lange Trails an Bach-, Fluss- und Talsperrenufern, und und und.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. April 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ja, große und interessante Touren werfen ihre Schatten vorraus.
> 
> ...


Kommentieren kann ich ja schon mal. Also, wenn's terminlich passt, bin ich dabei. Aber wo kann ich abstimmen? Hmmm - räusper, hab's gefunden ...
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (27. April 2004)

Hört sich sehr interessant an !!   
Als Schönwetterfahrer bin ich natürlich dabei, wenn mein Fahrrad sauber bleibt   
Aber wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat, worüber soll man jetzt noch abstimmen ? Zwischen Altenberg und Overath oder fährt man ganz früh morgens los um auch alles zu schaffen ?     

Also wenn die 3 Möglichkeiten noch vorgestellt werden, dann bin ich für jede !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## wogru (27. April 2004)

Ok, nehme alles zurück !!
Wer Augen hat und sehen kann ist klar im Vorteil !! 
Ich favorisiere die beiden ersten Touren

Gruß wogru


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2004)

Tach,

ich glaub', dass ging nach hinten los !-(((

Also, die genauen Routen arbeite ich noch aus. Da der Straßenanteil gegen null (optimistischer Ansatz!-))) gehen soll, dauert das leider verdammt lang. 
Außerdem soll's ja auch was für die Sinne werden!-)))

Für die ersten 20 km habe ich gestern 1,5 h gebraucht (nicht gefahren, sondern geplant).

Die 9-ner Ringwall-Tour ist natürliche eine klassische Ein-Tages-Tour, d.h. morgens los und abends wieder am Startpunkt, wobei eine Einkehr geplant ist, zur Magenfüllung und Blasen- sowie Darmentleerung !-)))

Ausarbeiten werde ich alle Touren, aber das dauert halt noch was, zumal ich sie vorher doch mal abfahren will, um eine Geländeeinschätzung vor Ort zu gewinnen. Denn was 2D und 3D auf einer Digitalkarte gut aussieht, kann trotzdem fahrtechnisch und konditionsmässig an die Grenzen gehen.

Deshalb der Abstimmungsgedanke. Ich möchte die Selbsteinschätzung wissen. Deswegen bitte nicht alle drei Touren ankreuzen, sondern nur diejenige, die zuerst gefahren werden soll.

Ich werde in jedem Fall in diesem Jahr die 9-ner Ringwalltour anbieten. Allerdings sollten sich dann die FahrerInnen bewußt sein, dass Schwierigkeiten im Vorfeld zu reduzieren sind.

1. Guter Fitness-Stand, Achtung, ich mache Tour und kein Marathon-Race !-)))
2. Gewarteter und gepflegten Zustand der Bikes

3. Ersatzteile, sprich Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Werkzeug (Minitools), Bremsbeläge vorher checken oder Ersatzbeläge und Ersatzkettenschloß oder Kettennieten. Ggf. Ersatzfaltmantel. Also nicht auf die anderen verlassen, sonst werde ich echt sauer.

4. Genügend Getränke und Verpflegung. Wer nur mit einer Flasche kommt, kann sich direkt einer anderen Tour anschließen. Trinkrucksack empfohlen.

Ich kann mich noch zu gut an die Schwierigkeiten bei der letztjährigen MTB-Tour 007/2003 Rund um Overath erinnern.

OK, OK, ich weiss, dass sich das mal wieder fürchterlich oberlehrerhaft anhört, aber in der Zwischenzeit habe ich doch so einige Erfahrungen gemacht.

Also, abstimmen, welche Tour zuerst gefahren werden soll.

Und wenn wir hier nicht zu Potte kommen, dann arbeite ich zuerst die kleine Tour aus. 

Also, lassr mich nicht hängen, ich will einfach nur das Mitfahrerpotenzial für die drei Touren erfahren.

Viel Spass, gerne auch Anregungen.

Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2004)

Tach,

hier der erste Kartenausschnitt der 9-ner Ringwall-Tour. An den Eckpunkt liegen die einzelnen Ringwälle. Die tatsächliche Routen zwischen den Stützpunkten werden noch ausgearbeitet.

Ich denke, die wird schon ein Knaller werden !-)))

ALSO, ABSTIMMEN !!!

VG Martin

Die 6-er nimmt die nördlichen drei Stützpunkt nicht mit. Die 8-ter nimmt den nördlichsten STützpunkt nicht mit. D.h. die 8-er führt u.a. am Südufer, und die 9-er u.a. am Nordufer der Dhünntalsperre vorbei.

Allen gemeinsam, also auch die 6-er, ist die Route durchs Naafbachtal von Overath bis runter zur Wahner Heide.

So, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt langsam abschätzen, was da auf Euch zukommt!-)))


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2004)

Wäre schön, wenn ihr (du und auch SIT) nicht für jede Tour mehrere Threads aufmachen würdet, Preview+Review und was weiß ich noch alles. Ein EINZIGER Thread, zB. SIT-Touren oder Juchu-Touren reicht doch vollkommen aus. Hier kann dann jede neue Tour und die Erlebnisse bei vergangenen eingetragen werden.  Geht doch bei den anderen Fahrgemeinschaften auch. Hier verliert man zu schnell den Überblick.
Ach ja, ich stimme erstmal für Tour1, die anderen sind mir zu heftig.


----------



## mikkael (27. April 2004)

Hallo Martin,

ich habe für die erste Tour abgestimmt, wobei ich gerne auch bei einer Tagestour mitmachen würde. 

Gruß
Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2004)

Danke für die Anregung/Kritik.

Für SIT-Touren kann ich nicht sprechen, aber für die Juchhu-Touren (abgekürzt MTB-Tour XXX Thema). Es stimmt schon, dass diese Preselect- (übrigens erstmalig), Preview und Review-Threads einen die Übersicht verlieren lassen.

Alles in einem Thread hat den Vorteil, dass mann/frau nicht suchen muss.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass in getrennten Threads der Aus- und Rückblick neuer Touren mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhält, als wenn alles in einen Hauptthread geschrieben wird. 

Vielleicht lagere ich die Vorankündigung und die Beschreibung der durchgeführten Touren aber auch auf eine Subdomain meiner Website und verweise dann nur noch auf die URL.

Bin weiter an anderen Meinungen zu einem Hauptthread bzw. mehreren Thread pro Tour und natürlich anderen Punkten interessiert.

Also, her mit den Infos.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. April 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, wenn ihr (du und auch SIT) nicht für jede Tour mehrere Threads aufmachen würdet, Preview+Review und was weiß ich noch alles. Ein EINZIGER Thread, zB. SIT-Touren oder Juchu-Touren reicht doch vollkommen aus. Hier kann dann jede neue Tour und die Erlebnisse bei vergangenen eingetragen werden.  Geht doch bei den anderen Fahrgemeinschaften auch. Hier verliert man zu schnell den Überblick.
> Ach ja, ich stimme erstmal für Tour1, die anderen sind mir zu heftig.


Hallo Volker, 
auch ich gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht. Zukünftig wird es für jede SIT-Tour nur noch einen Beitrag geben (soweit ich dies versprechen kann).
Auf der anderen Seite ist es halt so, dass sich zu den Touren ja immer andere Biker und Bikerinnen treffen und sich dann natürlich auch in dem entsprechenden Thread schneller "wiederfinden" und austauschen. Sprich, der jeweilige Thread wird von den TeilnehmerInnen der Touren "am Leben" gehalten. Ich denke jedoch auch über andere Möglichkeiten einer "Kanalisierung" nach und werde mich mal mit Tom kurzschließen.
Es gibt natürlich auch immer die Möglichkeit, einfach darüber hinweg zu lesen.   

Viele Grüße nach Langenfeld
Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2004)

Hört sich alles sehr interessant an. 
Ich habe für die zweite Zour gestimmt und werde sicher mit dabei sein. Ich 
denke, das sich noch einige vom Team Tomburg anschliessen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (27. April 2004)

Hi Martin,

alle drei Tourenvorschläge hören sich verlockend an. Hab jetzt für Tour 2 gestimmt, würde aber auch die lange Tour mitfahren.

Ciao,
     Ralf  (einer der Tomburg Ritter)


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2004)

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (28. April 2004)

Ich war mal so leichtsinnig und habe die DREI angekreuzt  . Ist das jetzt bindend?  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mal so leichtsinnig und habe die DREI angekreuzt



Selber schuld. Die Fahrdauer wird ca. 8-10 h sein. Und auf vielfachen Wunsch werde ich zu jedem Ringwall ein Referat halten, welche dann die Bruttodauer fast auf 24h hochziehen werden. So bekommt der Begriff 24h-Rennen eine ganz neue Bedeutung!-)))



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> . Ist das jetzt bindend?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Klar, das ist wie mit Blut unterschrieben!-))) Rücktritt nur gegen Gliedmaßenopfer.

Danke für die Abstimmung

VG Martin


----------



## M.Panzer (28. April 2004)

Ja, hi ich habe auch für die 2. Tour gestimmt. Mir blieb ja nichts anderes übrig, der Gruppenzwang des TT ist doch riesengroß. ;    Ich denke aber auch es werden bestimmt noch mehr von unserem Haufen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2004)

Ja, super!!!

So muss das sein. Schon 15 Stimmen. Nicht nachlassen, bald haben wir es geschafft!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (29. April 2004)

Hi Martin,
hört sich spannend an. Wenn ich denn noch rauskriege wie, werde ich wohl für die zweite Tour stimmen.
Gruß
Thomas
ähm.. hab´s dann wohl gefunden


----------



## Teenyx69 (29. April 2004)

Die Tour die Du schaffst, werd ich sicherlich auch noch packen, und wenn ich auf dem Zahnfleisch ins Ziel komme     

Aber ich findes es gemein das bei den Pausen keine Vorträge gestattet sind.
Ich hätte mich so gefreut für verschiedene geologische und archäologische Stellen etwas auszuarbeiten.
Wie wärs wenn ich doch was vorbereite und jeder der nicht schnell genug ist, darf meiner Vorlesung beiwohnen.


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour die Du schaffst, werd ich sicherlich auch noch packen, und wenn ich auf dem Zahnfleisch ins Ziel komme
> .



Hört, hört, der große Max wird uns bei der Tour beehren !-)))

Allerdings rollt es sich auf vernünftigen neuen (!!!) Mänteln deutlich besser als auf abgelutschtem Zahnfleisch (Vorsicht, Insiderwitz).



			
				Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich findes es gemein das bei den Pausen keine Vorträge gestattet sind.
> Ich hätte mich so gefreut für verschiedene geologische und archäologische Stellen etwas auszuarbeiten.
> Wie wärs wenn ich doch was vorbereite und jeder der nicht schnell genug ist, darf meiner Vorlesung beiwohnen.



Das führt nur dazu, dass 

a) keine Pausen gemacht werden und damit

b) keiner Deinen subtilen Foltermethoden ausgesetzt wird.

Es heißt nicht umsonst: Angst verleiht Flügel (und das ganz ohne Red Bull !-))).

Grundsätzlich sind die Vorträge schon eine gute Idee. Aber zusätzlich Gedichte und Minnengesang (wenn auch grob mehr als 1.000 Jahre später als die Entstehung der Ringwälle) wäre besser.
Schließlich wollen wir ja nicht nur blöd durch die Gegend fahren, denn wir haben ja einen Bildungsauftrag.

Und wenn wir in diesem Thread so weiter machen, liebes Mäxchen, dann können wir voraussichtlich beide die Tour alleine fahren !-(((

Also, halt die Klappe, verunsichere mit Deinen angedrohten Foltermaßnahmen nicht unsere potenziellen MitfahrerInnen!-)))

Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust, im Vorfeld mit mir einzelne Etappen zu testen???

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich findes es gemein das bei den Pausen keine Vorträge gestattet sind.
> Ich hätte mich so gefreut für verschiedene geologische und archäologische Stellen etwas auszuarbeiten.
> Wie wärs wenn ich doch was vorbereite und jeder der nicht schnell genug ist, darf meiner Vorlesung beiwohnen.



Na, ich find das mit den Vorträgen auch nicht schlecht....vielleicht kann man die angesprochenen 24 Stunden noch verlängern...ich war extra schon bei meinem Chef..... er würde mir auf jeden Fall Bildungsurlaub bewilligen


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich find das mit den Vorträgen auch nicht schlecht....vielleicht kann man die angesprochenen 24 Stunden noch verlängern...ich war extra schon bei meinem Chef..... er würde mir auf jeden Fall Bildungsurlaub bewilligen



Das sind die Männer, die unser Land braucht. Auch nach dem regulären Arbeitsalltag allzeit zur Fortbildung (sogar in der HardCore-Variante) bereit.

Endlich gewinne ich Hoffnung für unser Land. Weiter so.

Danke Deutschland.

Rühren ! Weitermachen !

VG Martin


----------



## peppaman (29. April 2004)

habe mal für die 2 gestimmt. Bin aber bei allen dabei  



ach ja:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust, im Vorfeld mit mir einzelne Etappen zu testen???
> 
> VG Martin



da wär ich auch gerne mit von der Partie.

Gruß
peppa


----------



## Teenyx69 (30. April 2004)

Allerdings rollt es sich auf vernünftigen neuen (!!!) Mänteln deutlich besser als auf abgelutschtem Zahnfleisch (Vorsicht, Insiderwitz).

keine Angst,
mit der neuen Saison hab ich auch neue Mäntel.
Wollte ja gern den Fat-Albert haben, aber meine Felge ist zu schmal. Nun hab ich den kleinen Bruder, den Little-Albert drauf.
ist ziemlich gut zu fahren und satt Grip.

Also wenn ich so lese von wem hier Resonanz auf mein Vorhaben bezgl. Vorträge kommt, dann kann ich ja fast sagen das das Zeitzeugen sind


----------



## FranG (30. April 2004)

Hallo Martin,

schön mal wieder von Dir hier zu hören. Habe ganz klar für die Tour 3 gestimmt. Bitte aber laaange vorher ankündigen, damit ich mir "familienfrei" nehmen kann ;-))

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (1. Mai 2004)

So meine Lieben,

ich fange jetzt mal langsam an, die erste Ringwall-Tour zu planen. Sie wird wahrscheinlich zwischen 50 und 80 km lang sein und mehr als 2.000 hm haben.

D.h. sie wird leistungsmäßig in etwa zwischen Tour 1 und 2 liegen.

Als Halbtagestour wird sie nicht mit Einkehrmöglichkeit geplant, d.h. für ausreichend Sprit und Körner muss jeder selber sorgen.

Anregungen sind willkommen.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (1. Mai 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich fange jetzt mal langsam an, die erste Ringwall-Tour zu planen. Sie wird wahrscheinlich zwischen 50 und 80 km lang sein und mehr als 2.000 hm haben...



Endlich Action! mach, mach, mach!    bin dabei!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (1. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich Action! mach, mach, mach!    bin dabei!
> 
> Mikkael



was soll man da noch ergänzen  








ich auch ich auch


----------



## Happy_User (3. Mai 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So meine Lieben,
> 
> ich fange jetzt mal langsam an, die erste Ringwall-Tour zu planen. Sie wird wahrscheinlich zwischen 50 und 80 km lang sein und mehr als 2.000 hm haben.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Martin,

 wo soll den der Start liegen? 
 Mit halbe Tag meinst Du sicher 4 Stunden treten netto + Pausen.
 Das eine Einkehr ausfällt ist kein Prolem. Verschwitzt in der Kneipe ist auch nicht so der Bringer. Lieber später am Auto palavern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wo soll den der Start liegen?



Nun da ich faul bin, und als Planer eine möglichst kurze Anreise will, wird der Startpunkt in der Nähe des größten Ringwalls sein, die Erdenburg. Und die liegt zwischen Moitzfeld und Bensberg, beides Stadtteile von Bergisch Gladbach. Der Treffpunkt wird der Parkplatz zwischen Sportplatz und Milchbornschwimmbad in Bensberg sein. Genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung folgt noch.  



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mit halbe Tag meinst Du sicher 4 Stunden treten netto + Pausen.
> Das eine Einkehr ausfällt ist kein Prolem. Verschwitzt in der Kneipe ist auch nicht so der Bringer. Lieber später am Auto palavern.
> 
> 
> ...



Unter Halbtagestouren verstehe ich die Hälfte der Tageslichtzeit, d.h. bei 50 bis 80 km Tourlänge ergibt sich eine Bruttofahrtzeit mit Pausen (und hoffentlich wenig Pannen) von ca. 5 bis 8 Stunden. Habe gestern eine erste Teiletappe gefahren, da es die letzten Tage regnet hat, war der Boden schon schwer. Meine Bruttozeit lag bei schlappen 10,5 km/h mit Panne, da ich einen Holzrückeweg als Downhillstrecke benutzt hatte um abzukürzen. Die letzten zwei Höhenmeter bin ich dann leider geflogen!-(((

Also Start vormittag, Ankunft ca. später nachmittag.

VG Martin


----------



## Happy_User (3. Mai 2004)

Das klingt gut. So lohnt sich auch die Anfahrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann mal locker planen und immer tief fliegen. )

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## daniel76 (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin,

endlich geht es wieder los!!

Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich bei allen Touren dabei!

Meld dich mal wenn du die Touren abfährst...
Sooo lange Strecken solltest du nicht alleine fahren   

Ich teste sonst auch gerne die Einkehrmöglichkeiten   

Gruß aus Köln

Daniel


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2004)

daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> endlich geht es wieder los!!
> 
> Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich bei allen Touren dabei!



Das höre ich gerne !-)))



			
				daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Meld dich mal wenn du die Touren abfährst...
> Sooo lange Strecken solltest du nicht alleine fahren



Rührend, wie DU um mich besorgt bist. WO WARST DU GESTERN, als ich mich aufs Maul gelegt habe? Wenn einer mitgefahren wäre, wäre ich aus Verantwortungsbewußtsein niemals diesen  s c h e i s s e  steilen Holzrückeweg runtergefahren. Der abschließende Salto muss schon knallermäßig ausgesehen haben!-)))



			
				daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich teste sonst auch gerne die Einkehrmöglichkeiten
> 
> Gruß aus Köln
> 
> Daniel



Genau das sind wieder die Richtigen, fahren mit einer Flasche und einem Riegel
los und hängen den Rest der Tour an der  T i t t e  der Tourmeute!-)))

Aber wenn Du bezahlst, teste ich auch gerne die möglichen Einkehrlocations.

VG Martin


----------



## daniel76 (3. Mai 2004)

am ende hätte ich mich auch noch lang gemacht wenn ich dir treudoof hinterher gefahren wäre...

mal spaß beiseite, für wann hast du denn die nächste tour geplant?


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2004)

daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> am ende hätte ich mich auch noch lang gemacht wenn ich dir treudoof hinterher gefahren wäre...



Mit Begleitung wäre ich da nie runtergefahren!-)))



			
				daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> mal spaß beiseite, für wann hast du denn die nächste tour geplant?



Muss u.a. noch die Etappen von Overath durch Naafbachtal bis in den Südlichen Teil der Wahner Heide, über Lüderich zurück nach Moitzfeld testen.

Bin aber noch an der Streckenführung dran. Insgesamt ist die Streckenführung der Ringwall-Tour nicht einfach, da die Gebiete waldmäßig nicht zusammenhängen, und ich den Straßenteil möglichst klein halten will.

Allerdings sind einige Uphills über Fußpfade und Semi-Wanderwege zum Teil so heftig, dass ich ernsthaft überlege, die 'Pass-Straßen' zu nehmen, denn sollte es zeitlich vor der Tour regnen, dann 'gute Nacht Marie'. Bei Downhills ist das nicht so schlimm-Jim, denn wie mein Beispiel zeigt, kommt mann/frau immer runter.

Also, sobald die Teilstrecke fertig geplant ist, gibt's 'ne Info!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Wallbanger (3. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit alle z´ammen...

bei ech ist ja schon ne Menge gebacken - hab so das Gefühl, dass ihr euch schon alle was länger kennt, stimmt´s?!   Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mich gern bei die Tour einklinken. Die Tourlänge scheint mir auch für mich machbar. 
Also, für wann genau ist die Tour geplant? Gibt´s da schon genauere Angaben???!
Aaaaalso, wenn losgeht... nur mal kurz bescheidstoßen und dann kann´s von  mir aus auch schon losgehen (Hab heute beim H&S in Bonn mal wieder gut Federn gelassen)...

Ein allzeit bereiter Wallbanger - alias - Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teenyx69 (4. Mai 2004)

Natürlich kennen wir uns schon was länger,
Böse und ich denke auch mal "neidische" Zungen behaupten ja schon das wir danach zusammen Duschen gehen   

Also Martin,
wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, dann Pieps mal und ich freu mich schon auf den Startschuss....

bis dahin


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2004)

Wallbanger schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit alle z´ammen...
> 
> bei ech ist ja schon ne Menge gebacken - hab so das Gefühl, dass ihr euch schon alle was länger kennt, stimmt´s?!



Nun länger ist sehr relativ. Aber Mäxchen alias Teenyx69 und Daniel alias daniel76 habe ich bei gemeinsamen Touren kenngelernt.



			
				Wallbanger schrieb:
			
		

> Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mich gern bei die Tour einklinken. Die Tourlänge scheint mir auch für mich machbar.



Nun, wenn es als Privatveranstaltung geplant wäre, dann würde ich wohl kaum in diesem Forum posten und eine Umfrage gestartet haben !-)))

Also, herzlich willkommen und wegen der Länge mach Dir keine Gedanken. Schließlich gibt's überall Busstationen und Taxistände!-))) Und wenn Du schon eine Weile auf 'em Sattel sitzt, wird's schon klappen. 



			
				Wallbanger schrieb:
			
		

> Also, für wann genau ist die Tour geplant? Gibt´s da schon genauere Angaben???!



Nun, genau kann ich das noch nicht sagen, da weder die Tour fertig geplant noch in ihren Teilstrecken abgefahren ist. Mit einer größeren Gruppe liebe ich keine Überraschungen in der Streckenführung. Und nur weil auf meiner Digitalkarte ein Singletrail eingezeichnet ist, heißt das leider noch lange nicht, dass dieser auch von der Gruppe (der Einzelne vielleicht schon) befahrbar ist.
Auf der anderen Seite wollen wir ja auch nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen fahren, denn dann hätten wir uns ja auch RRs kaufen können!-)))

Da ich zeitlich ziemlich eingespannt bin, wird's erst im Juni losgehen.



			
				Wallbanger schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaalso, wenn losgeht... nur mal kurz bescheidstoßen und dann kann´s von  mir aus auch schon losgehen (Hab heute beim H&S in Bonn mal wieder gut Federn gelassen)...
> 
> Ein allzeit bereiter Wallbanger - alias - Tobias



Die komplette Tourbeschreibung mit Einladung und Anfahrtskizze wird in diesem Fourm gepostet. Also Augen auf!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kennen wir uns schon was länger,
> Böse und ich denke auch mal "neidische" Zungen behaupten ja schon das wir danach zusammen Duschen gehen



Ich weiß schon, dass das Leben hart ist!-)))
Da wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens.
Aber nur weil es mit der Zahnärztin nicht geklappt hat, liebes Mäxchen, mußt Du ja nicht gerade Deine Orientierung aufgeben.

Kopf, das wird schon wieder. Gibt ja schließlich noch mehr Zahnärztinnen, die einen Mann wie Dich suchen !-)))



			
				Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Martin,
> wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, dann Pieps mal und ich freu mich schon auf den Startschuss....
> 
> bis dahin



Hab Dank für das Angebot. Ich werde es nutzen!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Happy_User (4. Mai 2004)

Moin,

 also ich kenne keinen von der Truppe. Ich habe nur Spass an langen Touren und auch einmal in anderen Regionen zu fahren. Ich bin sonst viel in der Nordeifel / Wehebachtalsperre unterwegs. 
 Zur Zeit arbeite ich selber gerade einen "Eifelcross" mit Start in Hoven aus. Die Probleme von Juchhu, den Asphalt zu minimieren, kenne ich. Allerdings habe ich die Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass ich mich zum Schluß über den Asphalt zu Anfang und die etwas breiteren Wege, am Ende schon gefreut habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Höhenprofil + Streckenverlauf:

 cu im Bergischen

 Holger


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Die Probleme von Juchhu, den Asphalt zu minimieren, kenne ich. Allerdings habe ich die Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass ich mich zum Schluß über den Asphalt zu Anfang und die etwas breiteren Wege, am Ende schon gefreut habe.
> 
> ...



Tja, große Erkenntnis gelassen ausgesprochen !-)))

Wer mal (irrtümlicherweise) einen verschlammten Reitweg uphill probiert hat, zieht auf Dauer die langweiligere Straße vor. Oder man nutzt für's Uphill diese geilen 6-Rad-angetriebenen Holzernte- und rückefahrzeuge!-)))

Naja, ich werde es schon irgendwie hinbekommen, dass der Straßenanteil möglichst klein wird. Allerdings ganz vermeiden läßt es sich in unserer Straßen zerpflügten Region nicht !-(((

VG Martin


----------



## Happy_User (4. Mai 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, große Erkenntnis gelassen ausgesprochen !-)))
> 
> Wer mal (irrtümlicherweise) einen verschlammten Reitweg uphill probiert hat, zieht auf Dauer die langweiligere Straße vor. Oder man nutzt für's Uphill diese geilen 6-Rad-angetriebenen Holzernte- und rückefahrzeuge!-)))


 iwo, kürzere Tour wählen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich werde es schon irgendwie hinbekommen, dass der Straßenanteil möglichst klein wird. Allerdings ganz vermeiden läßt es sich in unserer Straßen zerpflügten Region nicht !-(((
> 
> VG Martin


 Du hast mein volles Vertraun. Ausserdem, Du bist kein bezahlter Guide, also wird nicht gemault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sondern gefahren, was da ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cu

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mein volles Vertraun.



Vertrauen ist gut, Erfahrung ist besser !-)))



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem, Du bist kein bezahlter Guide, also wird nicht gemault, sondern gefahren, was da ist.
> 
> cu
> 
> Holger



Das mit dem nicht bezahltem Guide sollte ich mir auf Dauer doch mal überlegen!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Wallbanger (4. Mai 2004)

Na dann is ja jooot.
Werde die Augen offenhalten - und Juni ist ja mal ne Aussage.


----------



## Manni (4. Mai 2004)

Werde den threat auch im Augenwinkel halten, ist ja eine gute Trainingsrunde für den Bikeurlaub.    Kenne den Ringwall der zwischen Burscheidt und Altenberg liegt oder hast du den nicht eingeplant?


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, große Erkenntnis gelassen ausgesprochen !-)))
> 
> Wer mal (irrtümlicherweise) einen verschlammten Reitweg uphill probiert hat, zieht auf Dauer die langweiligere Straße vor. Oder man nutzt für's Uphill diese geilen 6-Rad-angetriebenen Holzernte- und rückefahrzeuge!-)))
> 
> ...



Tja, das sind doch alles Probleme, die kenne ich doch selber zu gut. Baue auch gerade an einem Guide, allerdings für die Eifel und gerade das mit dem Asphalt zwischendurch lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden. Es ist vor allen Dingen immer wieder erstaunlich, wo das Geschöpf Mensch überall seine Asphaltbänder hingelegt hat. Ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn man z.B. einen kompletten Downhill auf Asphalt zurücklegt... wo man nie im Leben mit gerechnet hat...so geschehen z.B. bei mir letzte Woche am Rursee... mitten im Wald... mitten in der Pampa, dann heißt es erstmal wieder alles hoch...Karte studieren...Alternative suchen. Dann ist man wieder auf der Suche nach einem in der Karte eingezeichneten Weg...der aber leider im wirklichen Leben garnicht existiert...oder, er hat vielleicht mal existiert... damals... Achtzehnachtzehn Erpelskreech
Tja, ganz schön aufwendig, das Ganze


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Werde den threat auch im Augenwinkel halten, ist ja eine gute Trainingsrunde für den Bikeurlaub.    Kenne den Ringwall der zwischen Burscheidt und Altenberg liegt oder hast du den nicht eingeplant?



Du meinst den Ringwall 'Eifgenburg' am Eifgenbach nördlich von Altenberg (siehe Karte). Nun in der 8-er und 9-er Ringwall-Tour (RWT) wird die Eifgenburg angefahren werden. Ob die Eifgenburg jetzt bei der ersten RWT dabei sein wird, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Denn wenn er (RW) von Bensberg angefahren wird und dann weiter die Strecke durchs Eifgenbachtal (kenne ich gut, ist eines meiner Lieblingslocations) hoch zur Dhünntalsperrenmauer und dann entweder um die Dhünntalsperre auf der Nordseite zur 9-er RWT oder auf der Südseite zur 8-er RWT.

Wenn bei der 9-er RWT die einzelnen RWs per Luftlinie 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=67354
verbunden werden, ergeben sich rund 80 km und 2.700 hm.
Wenn ich dann tatsächlich eine geeignete Streckenführung mit minimalem Straßenanteil finde, wird sich für die 9-er RWT mit einem Aufschlag von 20-50% eine voraussichtliche Gesamtlänge von über 100 km und mehr als 3.500 hm ergeben. Und hier trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Will sagen: Bei meinem derzeitigen KTG-Werten (Konditions-, Technik- und Gewichtswerten) plane ich die 9-er RWT und überlasse das Karten-und Datenmaterial denen, die das in einem Tag bei Tageslicht fahren können!-)))

Da aber 80% der Stimmen für die RWT 1 und 2 sind, werde ich (und da bin ich sehr froh drüber) eine RWT ausarbeiten, die leistungsmäßig zwischen RWT 1 und 2 liegt (denn da besteht für mich die Möglichkeit und Fähigkeit, diese nicht nur zu planen, sondern auch mitfahren zu können!-))).

Schließlich wollen ja nicht alle warten, bis ich KTG-mäßig die 9-er RWT in der Lage bin, mitzufahren!-)))

Also, lasst Euch überraschen. Und wenn Mäxchen dann noch seine Vorträge hält, wird alles gut.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das sind doch alles Probleme, die kenne ich doch selber zu gut. Baue auch gerade an einem Guide, allerdings für die Eifel und gerade das mit dem Asphalt zwischendurch lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden. Es ist vor allen Dingen immer wieder erstaunlich, wo das Geschöpf Mensch überall seine Asphaltbänder hingelegt hat. Ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn man z.B. einen kompletten Downhill auf Asphalt zurücklegt... wo man nie im Leben mit gerechnet hat...so geschehen z.B. bei mir letzte Woche am Rursee... mitten im Wald... mitten in der Pampa, dann heißt es erstmal wieder alles hoch...Karte studieren...Alternative suchen. Dann ist man wieder auf der Suche nach einem in der Karte eingezeichneten Weg...der aber leider im wirklichen Leben garnicht existiert...oder, er hat vielleicht mal existiert... damals... Achtzehnachtzehn Erpelskreech
> Tja, ganz schön aufwendig, das Ganze



Endlich einer, der mich versteht!-)))

Allerdings erlahmt meine Motivation schon, wenn ich z.B. bei einer Teilstreckenkotrolle zwischenzeitlich mehr als 30 km und 1.500 hm hinter mir habe, und dann wieder so einen  S c h e i s s - Weg ausgewählt habe. Nach dem Explorer-Motto: Der nächste Routenpunkt liegt hinter dem Höhenzug und ich folge jetzt mal diesem interessanten (nicht auf der Karte eingezeichneten) Singletrail und nicht meiner geplanten Route, um dann einige 100 m später festzustellen, dass ich ohne MTB deutlich schneller vorrankomme!-(((

Das ist auch der Grund, warum die Planung sprich Teilstreckenkontrolle so lange dauert.

Naja, ich weiß schon, der eine oder die andere sagt jetzt sicherlich:' Na dann heul doch!'

Mach ich aber nicht, denn abgerechnet wird am Schluss!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Happy_User (5. Mai 2004)

Moin,

 also die Lösung heisst GPS. Ich weiß, nicht ganz günstig, aber es lohnt sich. Als zugezogener kenne ich die Eifel gar nicht. Habe dann letztes Jahr auch die Variante mir der Wanderkarte gemacht. Mich bei dieser Gelegen heit etwas verfahren und war brutto 5 Stunden unterwegs. Netto habe ich aber nur 3:30 getreten. War also doof, weil nur am Kartelesen.

 Da ich schon gewisse Ambitionen in Touren stecke, habe ich mir eine  GPS gekauft. Jetzt plane ich die runde zu Hause, Fahre los, wenn Weg nicht da wo er sein soll, wird halt ein Weg genommen, den es gibt. Der GPS führt mich auf die geplante Route zurück. Problempunkte können direkt markiert werden und stehen bei der Auswertung zu Hause zur Verfügung. Parallel kann ich die gefahrene oute aufzeichnen und mit der geplanten später schön vergleichen. Also genial.

 Grüße 

  Holger


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also die Lösung heisst GPS. Ich weiß, nicht ganz günstig, aber es lohnt sich. Als zugezogener kenne ich die Eifel gar nicht. Habe dann letztes Jahr auch die Variante mir der Wanderkarte gemacht. Mich bei dieser Gelegen heit etwas verfahren und war brutto 5 Stunden unterwegs. Netto habe ich aber nur 3:30 getreten. War also doof, weil nur am Kartelesen.
> 
> ...



Falls dies an mich gerichtet ist, rennst Du offene Türen ein.

Ich arbeite seit Anfang 2003 mit einem GARMIN GEKO 201 in Verbindung mit der neuen magicmaps NRW 3D V1.5 (DVD vorher mit der CD-Version) und FUGAWI. Aber trotzdem kennt keine Digitalkarte mit GPS-Unterstützung die Gegebenheit vor Ort. Und die schönsten Singletrails hab' ich immer selbst gefunden, wenn auch nachher GPS-dokumentiert !-)))

z.B. Die MTB-Tour 003 Rund um die Dhünntalsperre. Es gibt zwar eine Menge von Tourenvorschlägen. Aber meine besitzt den geringsten Anteil an öffentlichen Straßen und führt auf schönen Pfaden nahe an der Wasserlinie vorbei.

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=72795

Aber nichts für ungut, Danke für den Tipp !-)))

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..die schönsten Singletrails hab' ich immer selbst gefunden, wenn auch nachher GPS-dokumentiert..



Hallo Martin,
hast Du eventuell einen Vorschlag für _dieses Wochenende (mögl. Samstag)_? Vielleicht können wir eine "nicht-so-aufwendig-vorbereitete" Runde drehen? 



Grüsse

Mikkael

*Nachtrag:* Der Michael (_On Any Sunday_) hat eine lockere Bergische Runde für den Samstag 08.05. ausgeschrieben; ich fahr mit!

P.S. Solltest Du keine Zeit finden, würdest Du mir vielleicht die eine oder die andere OVL zumailen? Danke!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin,

nachdem ich weiss, wer der Meister der Ringwälle ist, habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, dass die Sache auch etwas für mich sein könnte.

Wann ist eigentlich der genaue Termin? Steht er schon fest?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> nachdem ich weiss, wer der Meister der Ringwälle ist, habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, dass die Sache auch etwas für mich sein könnte.



"Meister der Ringwälle", mann-o-meter, das hört sich ja an, als wenn ich im neusten noch nicht geschriebenen Harry-Potter-Film eine Hauptrolle spielen würde.

Aber irgendwie klingt es gut. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Nickname ändern?!-)))



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist eigentlich der genaue Termin? Steht er schon fest?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Leider noch nicht. Die Planung geht leider viel schleppender voran, als ich dachte. Wollte eigentlich heute mit Max den ersten Streckenabschnitt von Moitzfeld über Altenberg zur Dhünntalsperre fahren. Habe mir aber leider gestern bei unserer European-Song-Contest-Party ein Teil eines Backenzahns 'rausgebissen' und musste heute morgen erstmal die Tour absagen wg. Zahnarzt(be)such(e).

Allerdings wollen wir dies kommenden Samstagmorgen (22.05.2004) nachholen. Startzeit zwischen 8:00 und 9:00 Uhr. Startpunkt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in Bensberg am Haus der Vereine zwischen Milchborner Freibad und Sportplatz. 

Wenn Du Lust hast und Explorer-Qualitäten beweisen willst, dann sei herzlich dabei.

Achtung: An alle anderen Interessierten der Ringwall-Tour. Dies ist keine offizielle Einladung, da wir nur Teilstrecken erkunden. Wer am Samstag, den 22.05.2004 eine Tour machen möchte, dem möchte ich herzlichst die SIT-Tour 005

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113361

empfehlen. Die Jungs und Mädels von SIT wissen was sie tun, und es wird bestimmt wieder klasse.

Nicht böse sein, aber mit einer großen Gruppe machen Explorer-Touren kein Sinn.

Also, sobald die Ringwall-Tour fertig ist, gibt detailierte Infos in diesem Thread.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin,

Frauen fragen noch dem Weg, wir Männer stehen dann vor Felswänden, vor Schluchten, vor Flüssen oder vor unüberwindbaren Hindernissen. 

Grundsätzlich macht es eben den Mann aus, dass wir uns der Herausforderung stellen und eben das unmögliche möglich machen. Und das ohne unsere Mitmenschen mit dämlichen Fragen zu nerven. 

Wie auch immer, grundsätzlich gehöre ich auch zu den Entdeckern. Aber, ich muss erst einmal abwarten, was meine Erkältung macht und was am Mittwoch mein Arzt zu meinem lädierten Knie von sich gibt. Danach richten sich die weiteren Aktivitäten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2004)

Tach,

das mit den Männer und Frauen lasse ich jetzt mal unkommentiert. 

Und ansonst wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung und freue mich ggf. über Deine Anwesenheit am kommenden Samstag.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin,

nach dreißig Jahren erfolglosen Kniebehandlungen weiss auch mein neuer Orthopäde keinen Rat. Eine positive Sache kann ich jedoch vermelden: meine noch junge MTB-Karriere kann ich erst einmal fortsetzen.

Damit stehe ich Samstag für alle Schandtaten bereit. Da ich noch vollkommen unverplant bin und keine Verpflichtungen habe, musst Du mir einfach nur sagen, wann und wo ich zu erscheinen habe.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> nach dreißig Jahren erfolglosen Kniebehandlungen weiss auch mein neuer Orthopäde keinen Rat. Eine positive Sache kann ich jedoch vermelden: meine noch junge MTB-Karriere kann ich erst einmal fortsetzen.



Schön, endlich mal einen jungen, gesunden Hüpfer mit auf der Explorer-Tour zu haben.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Damit stehe ich Samstag für alle Schandtaten bereit. Da ich noch vollkommen unverplant bin und keine Verpflichtungen habe, musst Du mir einfach nur sagen, wann und wo ich zu erscheinen habe.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Da es keine öffentliche Tour werden soll, erhältst Du die Infos direkt auf Deine E-Mail-Addy.

Alle anderen, die jetzt traurig sind, sei nochmal die SIT-Tour wärmstens ans Herz gelegt.

Aber wenn alles glatt geht, kann ich Euch nächste Woche schon mal die Nordschleife der Ringwall-Tour vorstellen.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin,

der Empfehlung des Meisters der Ringwälle folgend, habe ich mir heute MagicMaps für NRW geholt.

Mein erstes Fazit lautet:


Auflösung ist erkennbar besser


die bessere Klassifizierung der Wege ist sehr hilfreich


die Gestaltung der 2D-Karte ist übersichtlicher


die 3D-Funktionalität ist richtig nett


die Funktionalität und Bedienung des Top50-Browser ist besser

Damit würde ich den Kauf als Erfolg werten. Es war von Dir ein guter Tip. Ich hoffe, dass es mit der schlechteren Funktionalität und Bedienung einfach daran liegt, dass ich nur teilweise durchblicke.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2004)

Auch wenn dies hier nicht der Promo-Thread für magicmaps werden soll, antworte ich trotzdem direkt hier.




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> der Empfehlung des Meisters der Ringwälle folgend, habe ich mir heute MagicMaps für NRW geholt.
> 
> ...



Bisher war dies nur eine Positivliste...



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass es mit der schlechteren Funktionalität und Bedienung einfach daran liegt, dass ich nur teilweise durchblicke.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



... und ich verstehe bzw weiß nicht, wo denn jetzt die schlechtere Funktionalität sein soll.

Also: Roß und Reiter nennnen bzw. was fehlt bzw. was Du nicht findest bzw. was Du machen willst,

Dann kann ich Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

VG Martin

PS: Richtig schick wird's erst mit GPS !-)))


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin,

wenn ich am Samstag noch Luft habe, werde ich bestimmt einige Dinge ansprechen. 

Eines ist aber auf jeden Fall jetzt schon klar: für die Tourplanung ist MagicMaps trotz der Handlingsnachteile auf der 2D-Karte ganz klar besser ! Auch scheinen mir die Höhenangaben wesentlich realistischer zu sein.

Ich weiss, dass es mit dem GPS unausweichlich ist. Trotzdem, jede Woche ohne den Kauf bin ich stolz auf mich. Deine Aussagen sind da nicht förderlich. Das Zucken ist fast nicht mehr zu kontrollieren. Gut das ich noch nicht endgültig festgelegt habe, wie unvernünftig ich sein werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Happy_User (20. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wenn ich am Samstag noch Luft habe, werde ich bestimmt einige Dinge ansprechen.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Hardy,

 was hat das mit Unvernunft zu tun? Den Bezug verstehe ich nicht. Rauchen ist unvernünftig. 
 Investitionen zum flüssigen, konditionsfördernden Biken, auch in unbekannten Regionen sind sehr vernünftig. 
 Wer allerdings glaubt, so ein Ding funzt, wie die im Auto, der irrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hier gibt es auch eine dritte Dimension
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holger,

im Grunde genommen sind wir uns einig, denn wir beide wissen im tiefsten Inneren unseres Herzens, wie wichtig für unseren herrlichen Sport ein GPS-Gerät ist. Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen Schritt weitergehen, ein GPS-Gerät ist regelrecht unverzichtbar. Deshalb ziehe ich meine Ausssage bezüglich der Unvernunft zurück.

Nur was mache ich zukünftig, wenn ich dann immer den richtigen Abzweig erwische und wenn ich am Abend nicht mehr stundenlang überlegen muss, wie ich denn nun gefahren bin? Vielleicht halte ich dann nach dem Zubehör Ausschau, dass mir noch zur optimalen Ausübung des MTB-Sports fehlt. Das ist eine gute Perpektive   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2004)

Tach,

so meine lieben Liebenden:

Die Planung ist fast abgeschlossen.

Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ob Ihr lieber die Nord- oder die Südschleife wollt.

Die Nordschleife geht über Bensberg/Moitzfeld (Ringwall Erdenburg) nach Altenberg, Eifgenbachtal hoch (Ringwall Eifgenburg), Dhünntalsperrenmauer, in Uhrzeigersinn um die Talsperre, bis zur NO Vorsperre, dann zum Ringwall Burgberg, dann Richtung Heimat zum nächsten Ringwall SSO Dürscheid NO Bärbroich und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. 

Die Südschleife geht über Bensberg/Moitzfeld (Ringwall Erdenburg) nach Overath zum Ringwall gegenüber der Hammermühle, dann das Naafbachtal abwärts bis zur Mündung in die Agger, von dort aus in den Südteil der Wahner Heide zum Ringwall auf dem Güldenberg, durch die Wahner Heide Richtung Königsforst, zum Lüderich und dessen Ringwall und zurück zum Ausgangpunkt.

Aus organisatorischen Gründen möchte ich keinen neuen Abstimmungsthread öffnen. Daher ist es mir lieb und recht, wenn Ihr hier Eure Meinungen kund gebt.

Bruttodauer ca. 8 Std., d.h. mit Pausen und Pannen.

Wollt Ihr bei Halb- bzw. Zweidrittelzeit einkehren?

Wenn ja, muss ich das vorher checken.

So, haut rein in die Tasten.

Ringtourwahl beginnt heute!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## peppaman (6. Juni 2004)

Na ich würde sagen beide!!
Welche Schleife zu erst in Angriff genommen wird   


Einkehren: ich stehe ja eher auf "autarkes" Biken (wofür kaufen sich denn sonst alle ´nen Camelbak, wenn  ), allenfalls eine Möglichkeit zum Wasserauffüllen könnte hilfreich sein.


Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!!  


bis bald, 
peppa   
(kommt gerade von der Deutschen-Singlespeed-Meisterschaft)


----------



## Happy_User (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

 stimme peppamann zu. Wasser nachfüllen OK. Eine Einkehr vielleicht danach. Mittendrin finde ich eher störend. Wer weiss, was noch alles kommt? Pannen, etc. Auch, wenn doch nicht gerade so warm wie geplant, wird man kalt und braucht danach erst einmal wieder bis man locker wird.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2004)

Tach,

das Angebot ist nicht als entweder oder zu verstehen sondern als sowohl als auch. Es geht mir nur darum, welche Tour zuerst. Die andere wird dann danach angeboten.

Konkrete Frage:

Welche Tour als Erste? Nord- oder Südschleife?

Einkehr während oder nach der Tour?

Das mit dem Wasserauffüllen für die Kamelhocker prüfe ich.

So, jetzt nochmal von vorne!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Happy_User (6. Juni 2004)

Also, würde sagen: Zuerst die Nordschleife. Einkehr danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2004)

So muss das sein:

Konkrete Frage, konkrete und korrekte Antwort !-)))

Weiter so. Danke.

VG Martin


----------



## peppaman (6. Juni 2004)

na gut.
Damit wir zu einem Ergebnis (=Mehrheit) kommen, schliesse ich mich dem freundlichen benutzer an:
Oben wird angefangen.....Nordschleife
Hinterher gibt´s happa (gerne auch in Startpunkt-Nähe)!



weiter geht´s, 
Gruß
peppa


----------



## Teenyx69 (6. Juni 2004)

liebe Buben und Mädels,
so wie ich Juchhu verstanden hatte, sind das keine Touren die "auf-Teufel-komm-raus" runtergerissen werden sollen/wollen....
ich weiß ja nicht wie fit ihr seit das ihr das so locker seht...
Heut bin ich eine Tour von 95 km gefahren und ich wär froh gewesen wenn wir da mal einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt hätten. 
Gut, nach einer Pause sich wieder zu motivieren aufs Rad zu steigen wird natürlich hart!
Ich bin dafür nach 2/3 eine Pause einzulegen.


----------



## Happy_User (7. Juni 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> liebe Buben und Mädels,
> so wie ich Juchhu verstanden hatte, sind das keine Touren die "auf-Teufel-komm-raus" runtergerissen werden sollen/wollen....
> ich weiß ja nicht wie fit ihr seit das ihr das so locker seht...
> Heut bin ich eine Tour von 95 km gefahren und ich wär froh gewesen wenn wir da mal einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt hätten.
> ...


 Moin,

 ich sehe einen Unterschied zwischen Pause und Einkehr.  Pause: Nach knackigem Anstieg stehe ich auf dem Berg, hole Luft, esse einen Riegel trinke aus der Falsche.
 Einkehr:
 Ich betrete einen Biergarten. Alle warten auf die Bedienung, wählen etwas aus der Karte, warten auf das bestellte, etc. 

 Da ist für mich einfach ein großer zeitlicher Unterschied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## peppaman (7. Juni 2004)

also für mich gehört zum Gruppenfahren dazu, dass die schnellen oben, oder eben an der nächsten Abzweigung auf die Langsameren warten.


Entsprechend der Gesichter der Langsameren wird dann an Ort und Stelle eine Pause eingelegt.
Am besten in Kombination mit einem netten Panoramablick, oder einer lauschigen Lichtung.

Da man heutzutage ja kaum noch ohne digicam biken kann, bieten sich dann bestimmt auch die Gelegenheiten diese einzusetzen.


Also mein Votum:
Pause bei Bedarf 
und 
Pause bei nettem Panorama.

(alle schalten ihr ego mal ´nen gang runter: lansgame geben rechtzeitig bescheid + schnellere nehmen rücksicht!!), 


von Pause bei Defekt wollen wir ja noch gar nicht reden.


sich darauf festzulegen nach 2/3 eine Gastsätte anzusteuern heb ich mir noch 30 Jahre auf. 
Dann gibt´s auch Rheumadecken dazu  

Soviel "Offroad-Abenteuer" sollt schon sein, dass einem beim Pausieren mal ´ne Ameise in die Hose klettert.  


Adios, 
peppa


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2004)

Tach,

so, das war's. Jetzt mache ich von einem Kanzlerexekutivrecht Gebrauch und setzte das nach Gutdünken und zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit fest.

D.h. Pausen nach Wunsch bzw. bei Etappenziel, keine Einkehr während der Tour, Kamelhöckerauffüllen muss noch organisiert werden. Einkehr nach Tour wird nicht von mir organisiert.

No games, just sports.

VG Martin

PS: Das sind Genuss- und keine Racetouren. Wer die mit Marathonambitionen fahren will, kann sich gerne von mir vorab die Tourdaten mailen lassen und sollte dann aber auch nicht mitfahren.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen,

weil ich immer noch nicht fertig bin, und der Thread nicht vollständig in Vergessenheit gerät, haben am Samstag, den 26.06.2004, drei tapfere Explorer-Ringwallsucher (Detlef, Max und Mikkael) und ich das Gelände zwischen Moitzfeld und Dabringhausen 'abgesucht'.

Zielstrebig sind wir diesmal an den Ringwällen vorbeigefahren!-)))

Herausgekommen sind dabei diese Tourdaten:

Länge: 67,6 km
Gesamtdauer: 06:30:20
Zeit in Bewegung: 05:06:54
Zeit im Stand: 01:23:26
V-Schnitt brutto: 10,39 km/h
V-Schnitt netto: 13,22 km/h
V-max: 63,2 km/h (zumindest meine!-)))
HM: 1.289,5 m (FUGAWI 1.690 hm)
Tiefpunkt ü. NN: 74,0 m
Hochpunkt ü. NN: 271,3 m

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

damit die Planung der Ringwall-Tour dem Ende zugeht, haben wir (Detlef, MArtin und Max) heute die letzte Explorer-Tour zum noch in der Sammlung fehlenden Ringwall Burgberg gemacht. Der Ringwall Burgberg liegt ca. 5 km nordöstlich der östlichen Vorstaustufe der Dhünntalsperre. Damit es nicht ganz so einfach und schnell ging, haben wir dabei die Dhünntalsperre gegen den Uhrzeigersinn inkl. des Abstechers zum Ringwall Burgberg umrundet. Start- und Zielpunkt war der Wandererparkplatz Eichholz in Neschen.

Keine Pannen, außer meiner schleifenden Vorderradscheibenbremse, der der Innentransport mit ausgebautem VR im Maxs PKW nicht gefallen hat. Nach den ersten 5 km haben wir den ersten Stopp eingelegt, und ich habe die Kolben in Ausgangsstellung zurückgedrückt. Nach weiteren 5 km war dann endlich Ruhe.  

Leider waren meine Haus- und Hoffototgrafen nicht mit dabei. So gibt's auch leider keine Bilder, obwohl das Wetter klasse und die Aussicht zu Teil atemberaubend war (schön, ist nur meine Meinung). Allerdings sagte Detlef: 'Fast schon, wie in Kanada!'. Fehlen jetzt leider nur noch die entsprechenden Berge dazu.  

Da jetzt alle Strecken zu den jeweiligen 9 Ringwällen geplant und ausprobiert wurden, muss ich jetzt nur noch eine optimale Starttour für die Ringwall MTB-Tour 008 festlegen. Aber das werde ich hoffentlich noch diesen Sommer schaffen. 

So, hier sind die Tourdaten:

Länge: 51,58 km
Gesamtdauer: 05:39:09
Zeit in Bewegung: 04:10:46
Zeit im Stand: 01:20:23
V-Schnitt brutto: 9,13 km/h
V-Schnitt netto: 12,34 km/h
V-max: 54,0 km/h (zumindest meine!-)))
HM: 1.050,5 m (FUGAWI 1.472 hm)
Tiefpunkt ü. NN: 124,2 m
Hochpunkt ü. NN: 275,6 m

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/46600/sort/1/cat/3341/page/1

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2004)

@juchhu

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wirst Du ein Buch über die Vorbereitung oder über die Tour selbst schreiben ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wirst Du ein Buch über die Vorbereitung oder über die Tour selbst schreiben ?
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Frage. Hier nun die Antwort: JA oder JA  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2004)

@juchhu

Wie auch immer, bei der Vorbereitungsphase wird die Ringwall-Tour bestimmt der Höhepunkt der MTB-Saison in Köln und Umgebung (oder NRW ? oder Deutschland ? oder Europa ? oder der Welt ?)

Hast Du schon ungefähr einen Termin im Visier ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Wie auch immer, bei der Vorbereitungsphase wird die Ringwall-Tour bestimmt der Höhepunkt der MTB-Saison in Köln und Umgebung (oder NRW ? oder Deutschland ? oder Europa ? oder der Welt ?)
> 
> ...


Ich muss jetzt nur noch die eigentliche Tour planen lol:   ), und abhängig von meinen Terminen schätze ich, die Realisierung innerhalb von vier Wochen zu schaffen.

Da die Mehrheit sich für eine 40-60 km Tour ausgesprochen hat, wäre bei entsprechender Streckenführung und Pausenplanung, dies auch eine interessante Tour für 'Anfänger', zumindest für 'Anfänger' des Fahrtechnikkurses. Eine gewisse Grundkondition sollte schon vorhanden sein, denn die Tour wird schon auf 1.000 bis 1.500 hm hinauslaufen. Allerdings wird es schwer werden, von den 9 möglichen Ringwällen wohl mehr als 3 anzufahren.  

Aber, Gott sei Dank, bieten sich durch die 9 Ringwälle genügend Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. Eine einfachere Tour mit ca. 70 km, ca. 1.000 hm und 3 Ringwällen geht über Bergisch Gladbach Moitzfeld nach Overath, dann das Naafbachtal hinunter (fahrtechnisch und konditionelle sehr einfach, aber wunderschön) bis zum Südteil der Wahner Heide und von dort zum Lüderich und zurück.

Ich werde jetzt im Laufe der Zeit verschiedene Touren bis hin zur Marathontouren zusammenstellen und veröffentlichen, bzw. anbieten und guiden.

VG Martin

PS:

Es reicht, wenn die Mehrzeit zum Schluss kommt, dass dies interessante Touren im Bergischen sind.


----------



## Manni (6. August 2004)

Vielleicht kannst du ja so planen, das die Tour nicht in die letzte Augustwoche fällt    Wäre nähmlich gern dabei


----------

